# ID of parasite?



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Can some one give me a opinion on what this is on my Caribe fins?

I noticed they have been flicking alot on rocks etc.

I thought it might be white spot and have been treating them with WS3 white spot terminator.So far i have not seen any improvement in their condition in fact it looks
to have got worse.

Take a look at the pick and tell me what you think.
Much appreciated.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...well i'm not sure on this one (a closer pic might help) but keep in mind most Ps parasites will fade if you raise your temp (up to 83-84) and put some aquarium salt...just be patient since it can take some days and even weeks :nod: ...!


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

good luck with that...but i must say that is one VERY nice caribe


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yep, if in doubt raise temp and add salt


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_Moved to P disease _


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Here is a closer look at the dorsal fin.
What is it?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Looks like some sort of fluke.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

mny cariba had that once, i just added a tbs of salt per 5g and it was gone in a week.


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Is cooking salt ok to use in the tank for the caribe?


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

table salt is fine.... make sure you dont add the salt to the tank, u need 2 dissolve the salt first before u add it...


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok will give it a go with the salt.
How often should i treat the tank after the first treatment?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

My new rhom just got that the other day as of now I raised the temp. Stil a bit edgy I don't kno how to go about using the salt.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

1 teaspoon for every 5 gallons.


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

Well if this is fluke what can it do to my fish?


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

Rich tell me how ur fish is doing in a few days after its been treated so i can relate to make sure it's the same thing.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

is it an incipient Ichthyophthirius infection????

try using forma green


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

> is it an incipient Ichthyophthirius infection????


What is this and can it be treated with salt?


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

Well my rhom has recovered with the salt treatment from whatever are fish have. It began to just come of his tail little by litlle then the stran of it just fell to the gravel.


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

> Well my rhom has recovered with the salt treatment from whatever are fish have. It began to just come of his tail little by litlle then the stran of it just fell to the gravel.


Glad to hear it has worked going to try it myself.
How much shuold i put in for 90UK gal tank?


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

UPDATE:
I have been treating my caribe with salt and have raised the temp 28.5 ot 29c.
I have had some sucsess in reducing what ever it is aound the tail area.

But what is getting me down is what ever is on the dorsal fin has shown no sighn of clearing up. I am just starting my second week of salt treatment to see if i have any luck in removing.
I have followed the treatment pinned about salt.
Can anyone give me more advice on what to do if it has not shown any improvment
by the end of this week?

Kind regards Rich.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Rich_UK said:


> UPDATE:
> I have been treating my caribe with salt and have raised the temp 28.5 ot 29c.
> I have had some sucsess in reducing what ever it is aound the tail area.
> 
> ...


Even i cannot tell exactly what it is,it seems that they are the eggs of a parasite i suggest to start a antiparasite treatment like AP's General Cure.It helped my Gouldingi to get rid of some fish lice before.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't think that it's ich - the spots seem too much spread in clusters, whereas ich spots are located on the fins appearantly at random - and even though ich usually starts on the fins, I think it would have spread to the rest of the body by now (or have vanished completely if it was indeed ich).

So I doubt a salt treatment will help (you said it it hasn't done that much so far) - maybe Jim's advice would be the next logical move...
But I'd be cauteous with using medicines until you are fairly sure what it really is.

Good luck with that gorgeous Cariba!


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for the coments on the caribe Judazzz he is in great shape apart from what
is shown on his dorsal fin.
Im going to take a scraping
off my caribe and take to local lfs and see if they can ID under magnefying lens.

I dont want to use meds if i can help it but is looking like i may have to each day that goes
past with out improvment.
I will keep update on his progress and write my findings so that fellow members can ID
the parasite far easier than i am finding it.

Cheers Rich.

P.S DonH can you guess what it is?


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

Rich, I have the same problem with one of my terns. Please read this thread it may help you.

QUOTE(jconroy @ Jan 29 2005, 12:31 AM)
Serygo, one of my (6) 7-9" terns has the same thing you are describing. They are small nodules about 1mm in diameter on the tail, dorsal and now anal fin. Mine are not white but rather beige in color. I beleive the cause was due to lack of filtration (one of my Fluvals stopped pumping and a small amount of food was left in the tank). I have been treating this for about 1-week with AP's (Aquarium Pharmacueticals) "AquariSol". It is a copper-salt based solution designed for external parasitic infestations such as Ich, and velvet.

I have not used this chemical before so I am moving cautiously. I just completed my second treatment after a 35% water change (and I fixed the filter). The fish don't seem to mind this chemical at all. I am also raising the temp from 78 to 82 over the next few days. I am hoping this will speed up the cycle of this parasite and kill it when it leaves the fish. If the fish does not show signs of improvement by Monday (01/31/05), I will pull it from the main tank and place it in my hospital tank. There I will hit it with something else such as formalin or Clout. These chemicals kick butt, but you have to be careful. I will post again later.

Update: 1/30/05 @ 3PM EST

On 1/28/05 I performed a 35% water change; since then I have been raising the temp about 1 degree/day. The temp is now 81F. After the water change I added another standard dose of AquariSol. Two days previously I had administered a standard dose of the AquariSol. So as of, 1/28/05, The tank was carrying a dose of 1.65 times the recommended. The fish and plecos etc, are showing absolutely no signs of stress. AND, the nodules on the tail are beginning to go away.

Stay tuned,,,


----------

